# Live Oak Landing



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I heard a few years ago that they closed Live Oak Landing (Tensaw) to the public. Is this still true?


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

a while back you could get a membership for about 200.oo. on news a while they said alamaba county was checking into buying it for public landing. loved that landing, didnt have to come all way back to chiffs with 3 ft breaking waves some days


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 28, 2009)

Geronimo said:


> I heard a few years ago that they closed Live Oak Landing (Tensaw) to the public. Is this still true?


Geronimo.

Send Slipknot a note and ask him what the update might be.


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

It is still closed to the public right now (I don't know about the memberships). Baldwin County has applied for some grant funds to be able to buy it and open back up to the public. It's a good chance that it will be a year or more before the outcome of the grant is known.

Lower Bryant landing is just a couple of miles up river and has a good launch. It is open to the public with a $5.00 launch fee.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

last time i heard membership 200.000 year, but on channel 5 news a month ago they said the county (alamaba) was trying to buy it to make a public landing. Dont know what has come of it yet. saves a long ride back to chiffs, often with 3 to 5 ft breaking waves. i sold my bass boat few weeks ago, may get another one at a later time. the ist 2 weeks of may have always been super in miffin lake


----------

